#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  IP porta Switch Cisco.

## z4gors

Pessoal, boa noite.

Gostaria de saber, qual comando eu executo em Switch Cisco, para identificar qual IP uma porta pegou após eu conectar o cabo, sem precisar ir olhar no computador.

Obrigado.

----------


## faelldantas

Tenta o show interface brief.

----------


## z4gors

O show interface brief, apenas me lista o estado em que as portas se encontram.

----------


## faelldantas

ja tentou o o show running config ?

----------

